# How To Find My Birth Mother



## 17WithBumpyy

Heyy I got put into care and adopted at three and a half. I'm mummy to 3 year old baileigh and 21 weeks gone with twin boys corey and casper. For me adoption was never an option as. Wouldn't want my babies having all the un-unswered questions and not knowing if there mother is dead or alive in the country or living down the street. I really want to contact her I mean she had three grandchildren! :D


----------



## Seraphim

Hey :)

How you go about finding her will depend on the information you currently have access to.
I've traced back for a couple of people in my family who were adopted, even the smallest pieces of information can be used to discover more and more, which eventually can give you enough to locate someone.

The internet is making it much much easier now. You might start with names, dates of birth (for your mother or any siblings) or if you have any locations and approximate ages, you can start to look at where the local school might have been and see if you can find anyone who could possibly have been one of your relatives.

With my husband he got access to his file via social services, which gave us names and dates of birth for his mother and siblings, plus an address for when he was born. With my mother she knew the rough location, family name and the first names of a couple of siblings. We used a private detective agency to locate my husbands mother, they have access to credit checks etc and can find current addresses and so on, and with my mother we found living relatives online.

Neither of those searches were by any means easy.

Hope that helps :flow:


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

Thankyou that's really helpful. All I have is her first name. I have previous adresses were I lived with her and I have half of my birth certificate so I have my original name. The only problem is I don't know her second name and me and my brother have different surnames :/


----------



## Seraphim

17WithBumpyy said:


> Thankyou that's really helpful. All I have is her first name. I have previous adresses were I lived with her and I have half of my birth certificate so I have my original name. The only problem is I don't know her second name and me and my brother have different surnames :/

If you have the address you could check the electoral roll for that year/address to get more details. Or depending on what year it was, you might find something on the census? You could even think of asking older neighbours who might of been in the area for a long time.

For your brother, was he of school age at the time? Do you think he might show up on Friends Reunited for the nearby school? It helps if you're looking for a name which isn't too common, but I've emailed so many people just so I could cross them off my list of possibles ;)

:hug:


----------



## 17WithBumpyy

The surname on my birth certificate is mckenna not to common I don't think. My brothers surname on his certificate is horne. 
I'm just about to do a search on ancenstry.com and we will see what comes up!


----------



## MissKM

hiya, 
i would suggest contacting the local authority that you were adopted through. the social services department will help you as best they can with tracing your mum.
they might give you the information about her or they might contact her on your behalf telling her that you are trying to trace her.
good luck with everything, be patient though it can be a long process xx


----------

